# Best liquid gasket



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Im getting to put my rocker case back in my head on mg brute. Just wondering what the best gasket maker to use


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

The best I have found is from the toyota dealership and it's called Toyota black but I doubt you can get your hands on that so red RTV high temp would be great just give it plenty of time to dry like over night.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I prefer Honda Bond,from local Honda dealers.There's also a 3M bond for motorcycles that I have used which is pretty much the same as Honda Bond.Both are for joining surfaces where a gasket is needed,and is for high temp.The 3M bond is usually sold at auto parts stores.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

permatex ultragrey silicone get at any auto parts store, either that or cant remember who makes it but it is called "the right stuff" one of the two probably the best silicone sealants on the market anywhere i use ultra grey for everything as its cheaper than the right stuff but both do an awesome job and you can get ultra grey in small squeeze tubes you dont have to buy a big caulking tube


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I used permatex grey.. forget if it was ultra grey but it sucked. As soon as I put my engine back together it leaked within the first 1 or 2 rides all the way around both rocker covers.

My local dealer, and Dale/DSC both recommended Permatex Ultra black (I THINK) this was over half a year ago so can't really remember but im going to need some myself soon so ill ask again.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

right stuff is really good but a tad spendy. otherwise the gm grey engine sealant is good too. these are the two we use in the auto shop


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ultra black meets manufacture oe specs, ultragrey is stronger it exceeds manufacture oe specs is designed for high torque high vibration applications and is actually gauranteed by permatex not to leak......now what that gaurantee actually means i have no clue lol wouldnt imagine too much.......its all i use when i am resealing anything...... clean it up so silicone can stick to it and never have a problem with it (with the exception of getting things apart on occasion its TOUGH stuff lol) ....i have never had a leak on anything i used it on (even when the surfaces werent quite so clean lol)... ultra black vs ultra grey.......... either one will work just fine but i think ultra grey is better suited (my opinion)


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

dow corning 1194, the only sealant i will use


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

3 bond or something of that nature. Do not use silicone. 

This what happens when you use any type of silicone sealant. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sure anything floating around the internal oil screen will block that screen up,but I have seen that silicone come off internally and get to that screen - oil seems to break down silicone..When I use honda bond,it seem to stick and stay clinging to nice clean surfaces,until you come back to clean it off,without breaking down.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

rmax said:


> dow corning 1194, the only sealant i will use


Where can you find that at?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

How much damage does it cause with it on the oil screen like that


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Honda bond can be purchased at local honda dealer; any local motorcycle shop should carry a simular product.Some auto parts stores carry the dow corning or the Permatex MotoSeal Ultimate 1.Sorry about saying the 3M product before as I can't find it so disregard it.My favorite is Honda Bond.If enough silicone sealer starts blocking up that internal oil screen,then the engine could get starved of oil causing catostraufic engine failure - worst case.This is true with any sealer we may use and mistakenly drop or fail to clean up before engine parts get put back together.Most of us don't pull the engine apart to get to that screen,so be very tidy when using sealers or cleaning when opening up engine components.Silicone is'nt bad,it's when people put more than what should be on the parts they're sealing.In my opinion,hot oil seems to soften silicone sealers,therefore I won't use silicone on any gasket surface.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

This is my first time doin this so sorry for all the questions, lol, but Manuel says put some on head surface and rocker case, that seems like a lot


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Where can you find that at?


i pick it up at a little atv shop (saucier cycle) on hwy 49n, thats what they use ,an always keeps some in stock


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

awesome, next time im up in saucier I'll pick some up


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

correction the 1194 i mentioned is manafactured by ThreeBond not dow corning as i stated before, brainfart


----------

